# I think Daisy hs come into season!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*I think Daisy has come into season!*

Well...Daisy's recall has been terrible this week! She has been disappearing off but thankfully always coming back eventually. At times she has been following me around so closely that she nudges my legs and at others I am surprised to find her asleep in a different room! She keeps digging her beds and has been licking more than normal. Anyway, today I am sure there was the tell tale bleeding after she had left her crate so my suspiscions were confirmed!

This week I have read about the personalities of bitches changing during a season and I wondered if anyone had experiences this? One of the suggestions was that they can be grumpier, especially around children! I would be interested to know what to expect. 

She is curled up next me on the sofa at the moment having a snuggle.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I can only go from my own personal experience with Maisy and Ellie - Maisy was very clingy and seemed sad almost depressed while she was in season. She didn't let me out of her sight and needed lots of extra attention.

Ellie on the other hand seemed to breeze through her season, no change in her temperament at all, she lies close to me anyway so that stayed the same but neither of my girls were grumpier or bad tempered with any of us or any of the children I mind. 

Poor Daisy, hope she is enjoying her snuggle!  xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maisie seemed off colour at the beginning of her season ... she was more clingly and I thought she was unwell. Then the bleeding started and, of course, I understood. After that she was fine. It does seem to last a while though, and it's best to avoid areas with lots of dogs ... otherwise you may find a string of suitors following you!!


----------

